# failure to prosecute



## Drencom

Hi

I'd appreciate some help with the following 

"the authors often criticise *the failure to prosecute* those responsible ..." [in cases where military action kills civilians]

"les auteurs critiquent souvent *le manque de traduction en justice* des responsables ..."

Thanks!


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hi Drencom

Your attempt is far from bad, still I'd personally use "l'échec des poursuites judiciaires [des responsables de...]"

HTH


----------



## Kelly B

I'm not sure that's the same thing - the original means ne (même) pas poursuivre, though you can't phrase it that way in the context sentence.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

I see what you mean, Kelly B, thank you
Then "l'impossibilité des poursuites..." might be a way


----------



## Itisi

le fait que les responsables ne fassent pas l'objet de poursuites judiciaires/ne soient pas poursuivis en justice


----------



## Nicomon

_... l'absence de poursuites judiciaires à l'encontre des responsables ? 

_Ajout - Peut-être simplement : _... le défaut de poursuivre les responsables? _


----------



## Drencom

Thanks all.

I think "le défaut de poursuivre les responsables" holds the original sense quite well - as long as 'poursuivre' here has the meaning of 'prosecute'.


----------



## Nicomon

_Poursuivre_ can indeed mean _prosecute_.





> Agir en justice contre. Poursuivre un violeur. Poursuivre au civil, au pénal.



But if you'd rather be more specific, you could say:  _le défaut de poursuivre les responsables en justice.  _


----------



## Itisi

Je n'ai aucune expertise dans ce domaine, mais 'le défaut de poursuivre' me paraît bizarre !  Est-ce une expression canadienne ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais je serais étonnée que ce soit typiquement canadien,  Itisi.   J'aurais pu écrire « défaut de poursui*te *». 

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que "failure to" se traduit régulièrement par « défaut de ».  

*Ajout :  * je signale aussi en passant que « poursuivre en justice » est au dico de WR.


----------



## Drencom

Alors, je vais a écrire "le défaut de traduire les responsables en justice"...


----------



## Itisi

Drencom said:


> Alors, je vais a écrire "le défaut de traduire les responsables en justice"...


Alors, il faudrait que ce soit 'le défaut de traduction en justice des responsables'.  Ou 'le défaut de poursuite etc'.  Personnellement, je préfère avec un verbe...


----------



## Nicomon

J'imagine que tu voulais dire que tu préfères avec un nom plutôt qu'un verbe, Itisi?   

Remarque que ma première option était celle-ci : _... l'absence de poursuites judiciaires à l'encontre des responsables. 
_
C'est Drencom qui a semblé préférer l'autre, qui m'est venue plus tard.  
Perso,  avec « _défaut _», je mettrais un verbe.   Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> J'imagine que tu voulais dire que tu préfères avec un nom plutôt qu'un verbe, Itisi?


Ben non, en fait je veux dire que je préfère comme à #5 ! (Même si c'est plus long...)

Mais avec un nom, là, il faut un autre nom : 'absence de poursuites', 'défaut de traduction'...


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens d'apprendre que « défaut de + verbe » - quand même assez courant chez-nous - est en fait un calque. 





> Pour certains jurilinguistes, la construction avec infinitif *défaut de comparaître* est un calque de l’anglais failure to; mais d’autres jurilinguistes l’acceptent


 Disons que si j'étais jurilinguiste... je ferais partie de ceux qui l'acceptent. Dans mon vocabulaire « défaut de » est l'équivalent de « manque à ».


----------



## Glasguensis

Could you say "la non-poursuite en justice des responsables" ?


----------



## Itisi

Glasguensis said:


> Could you say "la non-poursuite en justice des responsables" ?


Well, it wouldn't be a mistake, but it wouldn't be a great improvement on the other suggestions...  I think 'absence de poursuites' is probably the best option, if it's going to be a noun.


----------



## Mauricet

Trouvé ça :





> Outre leur _échec à poursuivre_ des meurtriers, ces gouvernements sont également coupables d'avoir fermé les yeux sur des attaques et même ...


Ils critiquent _l'échec à poursuivre_ les responsables, qui n'est pas l'échec des poursuites, ni simplement leur absence, mais le fait d'échouer à les engager.


----------



## Nicomon

_défaut de poursuivre_... _échec à poursuivre_... moi je préfère le premier.  Ils n'ont pas échoué; ils n'ont même pas essayé.


----------



## Mauricet

Je ne suis pas sûr que _défaut de + <verbe>_ soit français ...


----------



## Nicomon

C'est courant chez-nous, mais comme je l'ai écrit plus haut... c'est un calque.   Certains l'acceptent, d'autres pas. 

Exemples : 





> La partie défenderesse qui omet de produire sa défense à temps s'expose à ce que la partie demanderesse obtienne un « jugement par *défaut de plaider* ».
> Le *défaut de se présenter* à un rendez-vous pour une entrevue est considéré par toutes les parties comme un manquement sérieux à la courtoisie


  Dans ces phrases, et au risqué de me répéter, je ne remplacerais pas « défaut de » par « échec à » mais bien « manque à ».   

Mais on me répondra peut-être que _manque à + verbe à l'infinitif _n'est pas français non plus.  Je ne sais pas/plus.


----------



## Mauricet

Ça se complique : on a un problème de grammaire, et un de vocabulaire. Pour moi, _échec_ est le plus proche de _failure_ dans ce contexte : ce qui est critiqué, c'est que les autorités concernées aient échoué à rassembler les moyens de poursuivre en justice les responsables. _Défaut_ et _manque_ ne sont pas très loin, mais un peu plus ...


----------



## Saints22

Drencom said:


> "the authors often criticise *the failure to prosecute* those responsible ..."



Hi Drencom, you are looking for an exact translation of failure to prosecute, which is something like this:
_les auteurs critiquent souvent l'échec [des autorités] de poursuivre en justice ceux qui sont responsables_ 

but this is wordy and like my fellow (and better) posters suggested, most french people just use the good old
_"les auteurs critiquent souvent le manque de poursuites judiciaires contre ceux qui sont responsables_"


Translation (and language) is rarely an accurate affair and is more like converting to a code which will be familiar to those concerned.

Hope it helps


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> Trouvé ça :Ils critiquent _l'échec à poursuivre_ les responsables.


Et vous ne trouvez pas que ça fait calque ?

'Failure to', ça veut simplement dire qu'ils ne l'ont pas fait.  Si ça voulait dire qu'ils ont échoué, ce serait 'failure in/at'.


----------



## broglet

Itisi said:


> 'Failure to', ça veut simplement dire qu'ils ne l'ont pas fait.


Non.  C'est plus que ça.  Il veut dire qu'ils auraient dû le faire mais ils ne l'ont pas fait.


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> Non.  C'est plus que ça.  Il veut dire qu'ils auraient dû le faire mais ils ne l'ont pas fait.


En effet, ils ont 'failli', mais ils n'ont pas 'échoué'. (Je parle du vocabulaire, pas de la situation.)


----------



## Glasguensis

I agree that *manque* is closest to the meaning of *failure* here.


----------



## Mauricet

Itisi said:


> En effet, ils ont 'failli', mais ils n'ont pas 'échoué'. (Je parle du vocabulaire, pas de la situation.)


D'accord pour _ils on *failli à* engager des poursuites_, ce qui ne précise pas s'ils ont essayé, contrairement à _ils ont *échoué*_. Je pensais que _failure to prosecute_ se disait d'une tentative non aboutie.

Malheureusement, *_la faillite à/de poursuivre_ ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## Nicomon

Je maintiens que « _défaut de _» est une traduction très courante de "_failure to_".  Comme dans _failure to appear = défaut de comparution  _
_Défaut de traduction en justice  _(sans jeu de mots)  ou simplement  _défaut de poursuites_.

Si j'entends « _manque de poursuites »,_ j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a eu... mais pas assez.   C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis portée à dire _manque à + verbe à l'infinitif.
_
Sinon, comme Glasguensis l'a proposé,  _non-poursuite  _pourrait faire l'affaire.     Comme dans : _non-respect = failure to comply.

_Ou bien je reviens à _absence _(post 4) comme dans cet exemple : 





> The Court has criticised the *failure to prosecute* and the prosecution service's passivity in a number of cases, especially Abdülsamet Yaman v TurkeyLa Cour a dénoncé *l'absence de poursuites *et la passivité du ministère public dans un certain nombre d’affaireset notamment Abdülsamet Yaman c. Turquie  ​


Mais si c'était  mon texte et pour un lectorat canadien  je dirais bel et bien « _défaut de poursuivre _  ou _défaut de poursuites _».


----------

